# XP deadline extended toward launch of Windows 7



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Microsoft has acknowledged that it will allow system builders to pay for installed copies of XP through May 30, rather than shutting down the pipeline this month.

If you order from your preferred vendor by Jan. 31, you may be able to rely on XP for new systems almost right up until the long-awaited Windows 7 ships, an event that's expected to occur within a few months.

Vista is looking more and more like the Edsel of the computer industry. Presumably as a result of slow uptake by corporations and individual users, Microsoft last month confirmed that it will allow OEMs and smaller-scale "system builders" to pay as late as May 30, 2009, for copies of XP ordered by Jan. 31. (Vendors won't have to pay Microsoft until the systems sell. MS previously had been expecting payments for copies of XP by Jan. 31.)"
http://WindowsSecrets.com/comp/090108


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

RootbeaR said:


> ... Vista is looking more and more like the Edsel of the computer industry...


At least an Edsel did what a car should do.
About a year ago .. someone here called Vista the new Windows ME 
I've also heard Windows 7 refered to as Fixta

I think M$ had to extend XP so the manufactures could build netbooks with XP .. Since Vista wont work in them.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=pcmcat164200050013&type=category

Do you think they'll give us a discount to fix Vista .. or have a recall


----------

